# UCI Road World Championships Sept. 19-27 **spoilers**



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Sep 2015)

Scheduled of events here:
http://richmond2015.com/about/race-schedule/

Racing proper gets underway on the 20th with the Women's TTT followed later the same day by the Men's TTT


----------



## dragon72 (14 Sep 2015)

It's ironic, in an Alanis Morisette way, that one of the official partners of Richmond 2015 is Altria (the tobacco giant formerly known as Philip Morris). Not the sort of oily rags you'd expect at a bicycling competition.


----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2015)

dragon72 said:


> It's ironic, in an Alanis Morisette way, that one of the official partners of Richmond 2015 is Altria (the tobacco giant formerly known as Philip Morris). Not the sort of oily rags you'd expect at a bicycling competition.



Yeah, it's not like the inventors of EPO ever sponsored a bike race!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Sep 2015)

Geraint Thomas has withdrawn from the GB team citing fatigue. No word yet on his replacement.


----------



## Bollo (14 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Geraint Thomas has withdrawn from the GB team citing fatigue. No word yet on his replacement.


He's gone soft.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Sep 2015)

Bollo said:


> He's gone soft.


I know. Whorra puff.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Sep 2015)

That's a shame, hopefully Kennaugh will be tied with Cav to lead the team


----------



## lyn1 (14 Sep 2015)

Kennaugh is not riding. Given they picked a team that could support Swift or Cav., Blythe is the logical replacement.


----------



## The Couch (17 Sep 2015)

In the preparation of the team WC Time Trial, the EQS car runs into some trouble ...and Rigoberto has a cam on him:
https://twitter.com/UranRigoberto?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## mjr (17 Sep 2015)

lyn1 said:


> Kennaugh is not riding. Given they picked a team that could support Swift or Cav., Blythe is the logical replacement.


I can't remember where I read it (and naff all on the BC website and tweets, as usual), but it's rumoured to be a Stannard-Rowe-Swift triple-leadership. An Italian problem?


----------



## oldroadman (17 Sep 2015)

Cav injured, not likely to ride. G knackered - classics and two GTs (including ridiculously hard Vuelta) - needs a break and will not ride. Commenters who have any experience of racing (or being involved in any way) at this level would confirm that breaks are essential. The parcours does not suit Cav, it will be one for the puncheurs with a difficult rising finish. Possibly suited to a Swift if he can be delivered correctly. I don't hold out much hope for a GB result this time. EBH looks good, is in form, and the ToB is seen as far better preparation for the worlds. If he can hold his form he will be well in the mix in the final. Kristoff maybe, but in the end the whole thing is a lottery, with far more than just national tactics in play. Who rides with who - and who doesn't - is always interesting. next season's team line ups can be a clue. Then we have the usual suspects where 9 riders have 3 people who think they should be the leader (cue Italia!). When Cav won it was because GB were solidly behind him, with the women it looked very different, a team plus one individual who rode individually (while protesting they didn't, but visual evidence contradicted that) and was little or no help in delivering Lizzie in the right place for a win. That should be different this time.
What happens in the U-23 might be a pointer to the future as well.


----------



## Legs (17 Sep 2015)

God, I hope it's not another dull sprinters' Worlds. In Melbourne, the only excitement in the road races came from wondering whether Gilbert had been caught, yet.


----------



## The Couch (18 Sep 2015)

mjray said:


> I can't remember where I read it (and naff all on the BC website and tweets, as usual), but it's rumoured to be a Stannard-Rowe-Swift triple-leadership. *A Belgian problem*?


FTFY

The Belgian team... like last year... can't decide what rider will be the leader. So basically GVA, Gilbert and Boonen are all leaders, while Vanmarke has a free role.
I could still find myself in a leadership share between GVA and Gilbert (although GVA should be leader no. 1, with the results this year), but I can't understand how Boonen still deserves a leader role. 
I guess having a very impressive palmares is good enough to cover for the fact that you haven't really shown much in the past 2 full years (especially in the important races against big name riders in form). At most he deserves a role like Vanmarke, something like when escapes (in the middle of the race) go, try to get into a good one and see where you end up. EQS (so Boonen) actually even has 3 other riders in the selection as well (Vandenbergh, Keisse and Maes), while BMC has none. Lotto SOudal only has 1 helper (Benoot), but not potential super-helpers (Debusschere and Roelants) and we don't even have what is potentially the best suited "free role" rider in Belgian (Bakelants) in the selection.... Weird


----------



## HF2300 (18 Sep 2015)

Cav definitely out.

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/sep/18/mark-cavendish-road-cycling-world-championships


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Sep 2015)

Is there a confirmed GB team yet?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Sep 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Is there a confirmed GB team yet?


Not now Cavendish has pulled out, no 

So far, the line-up for the road race looks like this. One name to be added to replace Cav.


----------



## Louch (19 Sep 2015)

LOUCH Stephen


----------



## Louch (19 Sep 2015)

After tweaking my knee today, I'm out too


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Sep 2015)

Louch said:


> After tweaking my knee today, I'm out too


you complete nobber - getting our hopes up and then allowing some Rapha-wearing twat the chance....


----------



## Louch (20 Sep 2015)

I'm not sure Aldi could source me a world champion stripes gillet even if I had won


----------



## tug benson (20 Sep 2015)

Louch said:


> After tweaking my knee today, I'm out too


They Fife hills are killers


----------



## Louch (20 Sep 2015)

Richmond looks mostly flat, some bumps, no real hills tho....


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Sep 2015)

16 laps of a 10 mile flat circuit with some sharp turns and cobbles, not really my cup of tea but hopefully it will be a good race.

http://richmond2015.com/about/courses/road-circuit/


----------



## Rasmus (20 Sep 2015)

Racing has started - Womens TTT now underway.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Sep 2015)

Women TTT result
1 - Velocio
2- Boels
3 - RaboLiv


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Sep 2015)

Men TTT result
1 - BMC
2- EQS
3 - Movistar


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Sep 2015)

FYI this is on Eurosport. I've missed most of tonight's show as it started at 6.30pm. The womens' worlds is about to start though.

I haven't yet spotted if any of the mens' other events are being covered though.


----------



## MichaelO (21 Sep 2015)

I think most of the races are live on the BBC red button.


----------



## Rasmus (21 Sep 2015)

MichaelO said:


> I think most of the races are live on the BBC red button.


Correct, they have the elite TT and road races, both men and women.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Sep 2015)

But why are the junior races not being televised? Why are women still racing only half the distance of the men? Even the men's under 23 road race is over 30km longer than the elite women. The old men that control this sport need to step down and make way for the next generation. This is the UCI management committee, notice a slight imbalance in the sexes?





Discrimination is alive and well in cycling at all levels, aided and abetted by selective coverage of the events at the Worlds.
As far as the ttt is concerned, the last team off has an advantage because they have radios, completely unfair, especially in a time trial.
Best wishes to Hayley Simmonds who is a friend of ours, probably very nervous right now.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Sep 2015)

The U23 events are streamed live on the UCI's youtube channel.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Sep 2015)

The length of the women's race is the real head shaker for me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> The U23 events are streamed live on the UCI's youtube channel.


Ah, I had a look but couldn't find it. That makes sense: UCI don't provide live streams in countries where they've sold the rights. They haven't sold the rights for the youngsters, so a stream would be in order.

EDIT: links removed as not available in UK.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Sep 2015)

Eurosport are showing the U23 men's tt but not the junior women. It is a constant message to young girls that they are valued less than their male counterparts,


----------



## lyn1 (21 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Eurosport are showing the U23 men's tt but not the junior women. It is a constant message to young girls that they are valued less than their male counterparts,


If they are showing the junior men and not the junior women you have a point, but your current arguement compares apples to oranges, which weakens it.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Sep 2015)

there is both a junior and an u23 mens TT, there are no women's under 23 events, not sure why perhaps too small a field.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> The U23 events are streamed live on the UCI's youtube channel.


I found and embedded links on this page earlier but when I set them to play I got the ''not available in your country'' message. So, it looks like the BBC might have the rights - so no stream available - but hasn't bothered to broadcast them.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Sep 2015)

lyn1 said:


> If they are showing the junior men and not the junior women you have a point, but your current arguement compares apples to oranges, which weakens it.


How so? In fact it raises another inequality [and believe me there are plenty of them], race categories are not equal, there are no U23 women, in most races in the UK junior women are just lumped with the elite women, equally in terms of distance, prize money [where applicable], trophies and media coverage there is little parity with men. I never compare men and women in race results because that really is apples and oranges, in fact that is one of my mainstay arguments. I campaign within the amateur cycling tt scene week in week out for a level playing field and am a thorn in the side of many in the cycling world who think women are inferior to men.


----------



## blazed (21 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Eurosport are showing the U23 men's tt but not the junior women. It is a constant message to young girls that they are valued less than their male counterparts,


Maybe there is less interest? In practically every sport around the world, there is less interest in the female competitions.

Give it all the limelight you want, less people will watch it. Why should broadcasters waste their money?


----------



## lyn1 (21 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> *How so? *In fact it raises another inequality [and believe me there are plenty of them], race categories are not equal, there are no U23 women, in most races in the UK junior women are just lumped with the elite women, equally in terms of distance, prize money [where applicable], trophies and media coverage there is little parity with men. I never compare men and women in race results because that really is apples and oranges, in fact that is one of my mainstay arguments. I campaign within the amateur cycling tt scene week in week out for a level playing field and am a thorn in the side of many in the cycling world who think women are inferior to men.


Because there is little viewer interest and therefore media interest in junior racing (both male and female). However, many of the U23 men are known to the public as they ride in the Europe Tour and other international races that are regularly on tv and will be riding World Tour next year. Consequently, your comparison of a junior group to an U23 group did not appear valid, A stronger case would be made if male junior was aired, but female juniors were not, but I do not think that is the case. The issue with no female U23 is historic, based on lack of numbers and quality at all age categories plus senior women. The growth of the sport in recent years has changed this and I agree there is a need for change in a number of aspects. Good luck with that. I hope your perseverance pays off. Some issues will be easier to address in the short term in the amateur scene where funding streams are less. In the pro scene, costs are such that commercial organisations are essential, which introduces an economic and financial evaluation rather than emotionally based notions of equality (eg. prize money, broadcast coverage etc.)


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Sep 2015)

Not sure I have quite grasped your meaning when you describe the subject of prize money and broadcast coverage as emotional. As to very little viewer interest, this is surely chicken and egg, sure, if you show something once it may not get high viewing figures, but if you watched the women's Tour of Britain you will remember how incredibly well supported it was.
Three weeks ago I was in conversation with probably one of the best known women's cyclists this country has ever produced and she is in complete agreement with me regarding the shabby way in which women, both amateur and pro are treated. If you want a real insiders view of what actually goes on you could do a lot worse than read Nicole Cooke's autobiography, eye opening stuff.


----------



## lyn1 (22 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> *Not sure I have quite grasped your meaning when you describe the subject of prize money and broadcast coverage as emotional.* As to very little viewer interest, this is surely chicken and egg, sure, if you show something once it may not get high viewing figures, but if you watched the women's Tour of Britain you will remember how incredibly well supported it was.
> Three weeks ago I was in conversation with probably one of the best known women's cyclists this country has ever produced and she is in complete agreement with me regarding the shabby way in which women, both amateur and pro are treated. If you want a real insiders view of what actually goes on you could do a lot worse than read Nicole Cooke's autobiography, eye opening stuff.


My point was in the context of developing women's cycling in the way many of us wish to see and specifically in relation to parity. This will be easier to achieve in areas where the cycling authorities have sole control. However, in areas where significant external input is required, eg funding and support in the examples I gave, the interests of those parties must be considered. Many years working in this market suggests to me that in these situations the "emotional" case based on peoples feelings of fairness...an egalitarian view...is less persuasive than one that appreciates that corporate marketing activities seek to positively influence the bottom line and that investment decisions are based on economic and financial criteria. When the funding source is governmental or from a social enterprize there is a strong case for parity. This is far less so in "for profit" organisations and a stronger case than the egalitarian arguement is needed, for eg., the thing I often see ....."you fund a men's team so you should fund a women's team" or "you fund a men's race but not one for women". In summary, requests or demands for parity that are unhinged from broader economic and financial strategic issues are likely to be less well received by those we wish to influence.

I appreciate the comments are tangential to the theme of the thread so will leave it at that.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Sep 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I found and embedded links on this page earlier but when I set them to play I got the ''not available in your country'' message. So, it looks like the BBC might have the rights - so no stream available - but hasn't bothered to broadcast them.


Not sure BBC showed or streamed the U23s yesterday. Eurosport had the coverage though so maybe that's why the youtube was geo-locked.

On the subject of Eurosport's coverage of the U23 TT, I thought Michael Hutchinson was a good addition to the commentary team. He's knowledgable and affable.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Not sure BBC showed or streamed the U23s yesterday. Eurosport had the coverage though so maybe that's why the youtube was geo-locked.
> 
> On the subject of Eurosport's coverage of the U23 TT, I thought Michael Hutchinson was a good addition to the commentary team. He's knowledgable and affable.


Yes, MH was good, I thought. And not afraid of taking the mickey out of Kirby, thank god.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Sep 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, MH was good, I thought. And not afraid of taking the mickey out of Kirby, thank god.


At times CK couldn't get a word in between Hutch and Brian Smith. That makes a change.


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> At times CK couldn't get a word in between Hutch and Brian Smith. That makes a change.



Maybe they could do without Kirby then,,


















,,


----------



## Legs (22 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Best wishes to Hayley Simmonds who is a friend of ours, probably very nervous right now.


Indeed. I don't know Hayley but I know her fiancé Mark well, and he is a good egg. Hayley has had an exceptional season and I think a top-ten placing is entirely possible.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Sep 2015)

Legs said:


> Indeed. I don't know Hayley but I know her fiancé Mark well, and he is a good egg. Hayley has had an exceptional season and I think a top-ten placing is entirely possible.


I hope so, yes we know Mark, very obsessive about getting things just right for Hayley, but nothing wrong with that, attention to detail is critical for the rider who needs be able to give their concentration to the upcoming ride without worrying about anything else.


----------



## Legs (22 Sep 2015)

Mark has also got the most extraordinary photographic memory. I was driving us to the HQ of the Hainault Hilly 50k way back in, ooh, 2004, when we were clubmates at CUCC and Mark, having only given the start sheet a cursory glance (as you do), recited from memory almost all the details of the course. Mark blew up spectacularly that day and I've got a photo somewhere of him cramming chocolate cake into his maw after the race. ([name-drop alert] It was also Emma Pooley's first open TT in CUCC colours - three years after this she was at the Worlds in Stuttgart. [/name-drop alert])


----------



## oldroadman (22 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> But why are the junior races not being televised? Why are women still racing only half the distance of the men? Even the men's under 23 road race is over 30km longer than the elite women. The old men that control this sport need to step down and make way for the next generation. This is the UCI management committee, notice a slight imbalance in the sexes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Radio makes little or no difference. A team rides to a schedule and is usually on the limit of what can be done without going into the red until the last km or two. You can tell a team they are ten seconds down, but if they can't go faster, too bad! In any case, times are relayed back from the finish, appear on TV and roadside spotters from every team will be at critical points to show the team where they stand.

Second highlight - yes all the best to Hayley Simmonds, saw her at the national TT and she was outstanding on a lumpy course. My only concern is that the big dull roads in Richmond will suit her less than a more challenging parcours.

Women at UCI - start with the National federations, when they have more females coming forward then the balance will restore. It will take time, meanwhile don't please insult those left on the UCI MC, it's much different from the one under the old regime - stop denigrating "old men". I'm one and have spent a lifetime in this sport, and would be happy to contribute experience if asked. As would "old women" I'm sure, but they are not mentioned.


----------



## oldroadman (22 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Not sure I have quite grasped your meaning when you describe the subject of prize money and broadcast coverage as emotional. As to very little viewer interest, this is surely chicken and egg, sure, if you show something once it may not get high viewing figures, but if you watched the women's Tour of Britain you will remember how incredibly well supported it was.
> Three weeks ago I was in conversation with probably one of the best known women's cyclists this country has ever produced and she is in complete agreement with me regarding the shabby way in which women, both amateur and pro are treated.* If you want a real insiders view of what actually goes on you could do a lot worse than read Nicole Cooke's autobiography, eye opening stuff*.



That'll be one side of the story, I'd like to hear the other version from the managements worked with, to get an alternative view. I do remember that after setting up her own team, it collapsed, and the bailout had something to do with BC stepping in to support her, or am I wrong? I'll admit to having a hazy memory!


----------



## oldroadman (22 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I hope so, yes we know Mark, very obsessive about getting things just right for Hayley, but nothing wrong with that, attention to detail is critical for the rider who needs be able to give their concentration to the upcoming ride without worrying about anything else.


Marginal gains....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2015)

As the BBC don't seem to have managed to switch their Red Button on, here's the website link....
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/34140871

EDIT: Oh, to hell with them. I post a link and then they find their Red Button.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Sep 2015)

Hmm, watching to women's indiv TT and I'm not liking the way I'm thinking about the current leader. "Unbelievable" time for a 42 year old.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2015)

400bhp said:


> Hmm, watching to women's indiv TT and I'm not liking the way I'm thinking about the current leader. "Unbelievable" time for a 42 year old.


Name seems familiar too.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2015)

Some ride by Villumsen


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Some ride by Villumsen


Yes, and great finish to the race.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, and great finish to the race.


Aye, for a TT that was quite fun.


----------



## Legs (23 Sep 2015)

A very respectable performance from Hayley at her first Worlds, too.


----------



## totallyfixed (23 Sep 2015)

Brilliant stuff, very exciting at the end. Lisa Brennauer will perhaps be annoyed she didn't ride the first few km's hard enough, Anna van der Breggen was amazing, ride of the day for me and full marks to Hayley, 26th in her first world champs. I just wish they raced over the same distance as the men, come on UCI get this sorted out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2015)

The nobbers at the BBC have gone and not done it again. Live stream here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/34140872


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The nobbers at the BBC have gone and not done it again. Live stream here:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/34140872



Edit: typical! I post a link up and they finish winding up the clockwork red button.


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Sep 2015)

This TT course... it's hardly photogenic.


----------



## tug benson (23 Sep 2015)

Cummings might set a good time


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2015)

tug benson said:


> Cummings might set a good time


He was race leader for a minute and a half. 2nd now. And my Vuelta favourite is off....


----------



## Apollonius (23 Sep 2015)

Vasil! Delighted.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Sep 2015)

Did Kirby mention about bitter in-fighting at Sky? 
or did I pick him up wrong...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Sep 2015)

Cannot describe how bloody chuffed I am for the guy. Way to go, Vas!


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Did Kirby mention about bitter in-fighting at Sky?
> or did I pick him up wrong...


He did but he didn't elaborate and Smithy and Hutch didn't comment.
Kirby does just spout bollox though, in a stream of consciousness.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> He did but he didn't elaborate and Smithy and Hutch didn't comment.
> Kirby does just spout bollox though, in a stream of consciousness.


Thanks...
the silence from the other two I thought was proof...


----------



## Stonechat (24 Sep 2015)

I see Villumsen is now in a spot of bother due to riding non-sponsor TT bike.

Apparently she says she could not achieve the desired position on the sponsor's bike. However she faces disciplinary action.


----------



## Apollonius (24 Sep 2015)

I think it is brilliant that a superb team-player like Vasil gets the top prize. Richly deserved.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Sep 2015)

Stonechat said:


> I see Villumsen is now in a spot of bother due to riding non-sponsor TT bike.
> 
> Apparently she says she could not achieve the desired position on the sponsor's bike. However she faces disciplinary action.


Story here. Apparently the management sacked her that day then backtracked (presumably when it became apparent she was champion).


----------



## woohoo (25 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Story here. Apparently the management sacked her that day then backtracked (presumably when it became apparent she was champion).


Could be that her real "crime" in the team management's eyes was in not telling them early enough. Given a bit more time, they could have got out the spray cans of blue and white paint, slapped on a couple of Wilier stickers and would have kept everyone happy. It wouldn't have been the first time it has been done.


----------



## Buddfox (25 Sep 2015)

As ever with these types of stories, UHC is probably getting more coverage as a result of her not riding a sponsored bike than if she had...!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Sep 2015)

Buddfox said:


> As ever with these types of stories, UHC is probably getting more coverage as a result of her not riding a sponsored bike than if she had...!


I guess Wilier might be a bit miffed, though. From the wording of the Cycling News article, it looks like they don't do smaller TT bikes of pro team quality.

''Sponsor correct'' - there's a horrible phrase, definitely not punter correct, at least in my eyes.


----------



## Legs (25 Sep 2015)

Buddfox said:


> As ever with these types of stories, UHC is probably getting more coverage as a result of her not riding a sponsored bike than if she had...!


She's had such a low-profile season that I hadn't been aware that she was even riding for UnitedHealthcare this season!


----------



## Buddfox (25 Sep 2015)

Tough day for Owain Doull in the U23s. From today's racing, it looks like the course may be more interesting than advertised...


----------



## Buddfox (25 Sep 2015)

And for completeness, to note that Chloe Dygert won the women's junior road race today, having won the time trial earlier in the week. Not a bad effort.

Men's U23 road race won by Kevin Ledanois of France. Obviously the next big thing.


----------



## mjr (26 Sep 2015)

Looks like RAI sport 2 or France Ô for coverage of the women's race today? BBC red button is off faffing around with balls and brum brums.


----------



## Rasmus (26 Sep 2015)

Should come on the red button at 1750 once the football is finished.

Edit: Race starts at 1800 BST


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2015)

The Women's RR is hotting up!


----------



## mjr (26 Sep 2015)

Rasmus said:


> Should come on the red button at 1750 once the football is finished.
> 
> Edit: Race starts at 1800 BST


BBC website is useless. Three "the listings have moved, so see this page" and still not right. EPG once I got home was right so I'm enjoying it now. Thanks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2015)

Lizzie looks like she's missed the move. A good minute behind the leader.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2015)

Correction - the peloton's on its way!

And Lizzie's back on the front. But without support.

So she's attacked. Didn't work.

And she took it on the line! British World Road Race Champion! Well done, excellent riding, Lizzie.


----------



## Legs (26 Sep 2015)

Wow!


----------



## 400bhp (26 Sep 2015)

Get in! !!


----------



## Rasmus (26 Sep 2015)

What a race - the last 30 km was proper nailbiting stuff.

Highlights 2pm tomorrow BBC2 for those who missed it in favor of some blokes trading kicks.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2015)

That was a great race, and well done to Armitstead.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2015)

Rasmus said:


> What a race - the last 30 km was proper nailbiting stuff.
> 
> Highlights 2pm tomorrow BBC2 for those who missed it in favor of some blokes trading kicks.


England to win by half a bike's length....


----------



## Basil.B (26 Sep 2015)

Just caught the last 10 mins, Lizzie great result!


----------



## jarlrmai (26 Sep 2015)

YEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!! Go Lizzie!!!!!!


----------



## SWSteve (26 Sep 2015)

BOOM #LizzieGetDizzie


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Sep 2015)

FANTASTIC, thought she was out of it!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2015)

Why is Lizzie wearing Sky shorts?

Anyhow, brilliant race from her. Guarnier looks happy to get on the podium. Van der Breggen rather less so for her silver. L took Borghini out on the final climb and being unable to get away from the others, waited till VDB attacked and used her as lead out.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Sep 2015)

I want shorts like Lizzies. The shorter the shorts the better....


----------



## Louch (26 Sep 2015)

Because sky are British cyclings main sponsor


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2015)

Louch said:


> Because sky are British cyclings main sponsor


I didn't realise she'd change sponsor just for the race. I expected BoelsWhatchmacallem bits.


----------



## Louch (26 Sep 2015)

Didn't you notice everyone in the race was in national and not trade kit?!?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2015)

Louch said:


> Didn't you notice everyone in the race was in national and not trade kit?!?


To be honest, no. But that, I feel, does not quite make me a bad person. And I liked Boardman's suggestion about having numbers on their helmets. But that's another subject. I guess I got confused by the time trial bike kerfuffle with Villumsen's Strealth Trek.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Sep 2015)

Yay! Yorkshire won the world championships...!


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Sep 2015)

First and foremost, congratulations to Lizzie, not forgetting that Anna who came second also came second in the time trial, quite outstanding, by the way all those on the podium are team mates in their trade team. Now to add a sour note, we have just watched the BBC News at 10.15, in the sports news not a mention of Lizzie's gold medal, utterly disgraceful, dr_pink is tweeting the BBC as I write this, instead we get the usual football news in depth. I simply cannot believe it. 
I will place a bet with anyone that if an English rider wins the men's road race tomorrow it will be on the news. So angry.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Sep 2015)

Watched it on my phone at the same time we were watching _Midnight's Children _ on TV
Cycling was more gripping and Lizzie's tears were moving


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I will place a bet with anyone that if an English rider wins the men's road race tomorrow it will be on the news. So angry.


I'm sure the beeb would but a Brit won't win, so it won't. Still, the UK's got one of the 4 four women's world tour events and the RideLondon one. UK women's cycling is healthier than the BBC.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Sep 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't realise she'd change sponsor just for the race. I expected BoelsWhatchmacallem bits.


She was in trade kit, didn't you see her bike or helmet


----------



## Louch (27 Sep 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm sure the beeb would but a Brit won't win, so it won't. Still, the UK's got one of the 4 four women's world tour events and the RideLondon one. UK women's cycling is healthier than the BBC.


When Belgians and Kenyans win its on the news........


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2015)

Stybar has announced to the world on Cycling News that he's planning a surprise attempt and flying under the radar...

_The Czech Republic rider says the urban, technical course with punchy climbs suits him and he plans on surprising everyone on Sunday.
_
That should work then!


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2015)

231km to go but it's my birthday bbq so I shall have to dip in and out.


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2015)

Connor Dunne kicked off the breakaway like a hero. Trying to build on his Tour of Britain reputation?

Very odd tactics of the Netherlands sitting on the front of the peloton all day. Germany and Poland and Belgium happy to sit just behind. Are they trying to do a Project Rainbow but for who?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> Stybar has announced to the world on Cycling News that he's planning a surprise attempt and flying under the radar...
> 
> _The Czech Republic rider says the urban, technical course with punchy climbs suits him and he plans on surprising everyone on Sunday.
> _
> That should work then!


I'm surprised Stybar hasn't surprised us yet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2015)

Rochelle and Chris are having a good old technical natter. Simon has been left free to contemplate the leak in the ceiling. I get the feeling that Rochelle is using the time to glean bits of information.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Sep 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Rochelle and Chris are having a good old technical natter. Simon has been left free to contemplate the leak in the ceiling. I get the feeling that Rochelle is using the time to glean bits of information.


I'm finding Chris's talk rather interesting as a non performance orientated pootler.

I love the notion of weighing peas on bathroom scales. He deserveds a knighthood for that alone


----------



## screenman (27 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> 231km to go but it's my birthday bbq so I shall have to dip in and out.



Wasn't your birthday on the same day as your this time this last year.

Happy birthday.


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Sep 2015)

screenman said:


> Wasn't your birthday on the same day as your this time this last year.
> 
> Happy birthday.


You're drunk @screenman, go home.


----------



## SWSteve (27 Sep 2015)

Kit comparison: Spain's kit is grim, they know the 90s are done, right?
Belgiums is classy, I assume it's been the same since they first needed a national jersey. 
Why don't the men's national teams have sponsors, like the women's did?


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Why don't the men's national teams have sponsors, like the women's did?


Either they do or my TV reception is fickedly wucked this evening!


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Kit comparison
> Belgiums is classy, I assume it's been the same since they first needed a national jersey.


It's the best thing to come out of Belgium ever.


----------



## screenman (27 Sep 2015)

I am in Puerto Pollensa and getti


themosquitoking said:


> You're drunk @screenman, go home.



I am in Puerto Pollensa watching the race in tv in the bar. So you did very well.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Kit comparison: Spain's kit is grim, they know the 90s are done, right?


I knew I saw the Spanish kit before..


----------



## smutchin (27 Sep 2015)

You don't often see a Diamondback at the sharp end of a race of this calibre, do you?


----------



## SWSteve (27 Sep 2015)

smutchin said:


> You don't often see a Diamondback at the sharp end of a race of this calibre, do you?



No, I bet they've loved it!


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2015)

Looking like a messy sprint finish. Germany's prayers answered or a Sagan shocker coming up?


----------



## SWSteve (27 Sep 2015)

Sagan and Van Avaermart, they can't both come second!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2015)

Saggers looks shagged.

Not any more, he doesnt!


----------



## Apollonius (27 Sep 2015)

What do you think of that Oleg?

Love it.


----------



## SWSteve (27 Sep 2015)

Boom! Peter 'great laugh' Sagan gets the win!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Sep 2015)

Superb win..


----------



## Dave Davenport (27 Sep 2015)

That was great!


----------



## SWSteve (27 Sep 2015)

It's nice of Tissot to give a watch!


----------



## smutchin (27 Sep 2015)

Cracking finish. Thought the commentators called the result too early - looked like he might get caught, but well done to him for hanging on.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Sep 2015)

Happy for Sagan. Interesting attempt at geopolitics too.

Good on him.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2015)

Congrats PS


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2015)

Really pleased for Sagan - a worthy champ and a bit of a showman too.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Sep 2015)

Sagan will rock that rainbow jersey in his races during the coming 12 months.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Sep 2015)

That was utterly brilliant, and used as much of his descending strength to pull it off.

Like the fact (albeit a bit garbled) that the first thing he mentioned in his interview was trying to deal with a much bigger issue than cycling.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Sep 2015)

Sagan unclipped from his pedal during his winning attack
https://instagram.com/p/8JVPhuKRSF/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Sagan unclipped from his pedal during his winning attack
> https://instagram.com/p/8JVPhuKRSF/


Odd that, it almost looks like a deliberate twist of the ankle to unclip.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Sep 2015)

Best winner ever, and everyone else thinks so too.


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Sagan will rock that rainbow jersey in his races during the coming 12 months.


Well, he got the curse of the rainbow jersey out of the way early, didn't he?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Sep 2015)




----------



## sleaver (27 Sep 2015)

He picked the right race not to come 2nd


----------



## Legs (28 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It's nice of Tissot to give a watch!


I thought [the awesomely bombastic announcer] said the watch was from Diesel - not quite the same cachet as Tissot!


----------



## Simpleton (28 Sep 2015)

Well done to Lizzie and Peter, could not think of two better winners. Am glad I tuned into watch.


----------



## philk56 (28 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It's nice of Tissot to give a watch!


eBay 

Two superb and courageous rides in different ways. Both thoroughly deserving winners.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2015)

Inside view of TTT from Chad Haga at http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...-burritos-pianos-and-a-team-time-trial_386827 but also funny observations on Europeans' first time at Chipotle.


----------



## fimm (1 Oct 2015)

That's very funny and interesting, thank you for posting
(I'm sure you could do an equally amusing "An American's first time at nnn..." post. I like the way he tells the story.)


----------

